# Substrate for frogs?



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,
I've been keeping most of my frogs on that reptibark stuff and i have noticed i have to start hand-feeding because they eat the bark.What do you guys keep your frogs on?
Thx for ur help
Cheers
REG


----------



## 160499 (Jul 13, 2009)

Peat moss. Great stuff.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks.Do you still have to hand-feed?


----------



## gman78 (Jul 13, 2009)

I use peet moss too.


----------



## ScalyMung (Jul 13, 2009)

i use clay balls which my potted plant is growing in absorbing all the frogs waste into plant food great stuff & looks good 
Deano


----------



## SlothHead (Jul 13, 2009)

Go with a bottom draining full planted terrarium. Takes a bit of time to set up and is a bit more work, but is certainly worth it long term. 

Cheers
Dustin


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks. I might try some peat moss. What frogs do you have on it?
Cheers
REG


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 14, 2009)

i just simply get a few pebbles, chuck the crickets in and they go mad.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 14, 2009)

ScalyMung said:


> i use clay balls which my potted plant is growing in absorbing all the frogs waste into plant food great stuff & looks good
> Deano



What type of plant... hehe


----------



## gman78 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have red eyed and green tree frogs on my moss.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 14, 2009)

In smaller all glass type enclosures for ease of cleaning I used no substrate, just water. You get best results keeping frogs in large planted enclosures with underground filtration, no better way to keep frogs that can be rather messy and high maintenance kept any other way.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Greebo said:


> We changed to larger polished pebbles with spagnum moss for our Red eyed tree frogs. The tank originally had aquarium gravel in it but the frogs would accidentally eat it when feeding. The gravel seemed to pass straight through them but we didnt want to take the risk.



Yeah we kept them on gravel but we just got a waterfall so we are going 2 change it to full water.
Thx for helping!
REG


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 14, 2009)

My tree frogs have always had newspaper for subtrate.
They spend most of their time off the ground and up in the branches or stuck to the side,
but come down to feed on crickets if i feed them in their enclosure and once, when i was using moss, a young frog injested some of it and died of gut impaction.
So that turned me off peat moss for tree frogs, 
The ground dwelling marsh frogs, ect get a more naturalistic set up with soil and moss.


----------



## xycom (Jul 14, 2009)

I was instructed by an experienced frog keeper to use a sandwich of sand, coco peat and sand. It seems to work OK. The peat in the sand holds moisture better than the sand alone. The plants seem to grow better as well.


Per


----------



## hallie (Jul 14, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> i just simply get a few pebbles, chuck the crickets in and they go mad.



I used to do that and the crickets would hide in the rocks so the frogs couldnt get them. They would chirp and keep me up all night...:x

Had to resort to hand feeding...


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I use peat moss on the land side with a layer a large pebbles to stop the frogs eating it. I find less places for the crickets to hide and I have a small water filter in my water section. I have plants, I put one in the water and the other sits on a tray on the land side. This way I can rotate them round, and take them out for cleaning and pruning.


----------



## Everny (Jul 14, 2009)

i keep my perons on a water-based tank with rocks and logs, and my red-eyes have a newly-made vermiculite/rock soil base covered with sphagnum moss


----------



## jack1 (Jul 14, 2009)

soo, by full water..you mean no substate? just water on the bottom ?!?!?...could someone post pics..its quite interesting.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 14, 2009)

hello?


----------



## Everny (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgot to note; the large tank which is all water based has sand on the bottom of my tank. my red-eye tank is half/half water (with not pebbles/sand etc.) and sphagnum moss over vermiculite and small pebbles layered over bid pebbles for drainage (NB this tank has holes drilled in the bottom to assist drainage)

i dont have pictures at-hand at the moment. i will add some later if i remember.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 16, 2009)

oi!!! remember already!


----------



## Everny (Jul 16, 2009)

i have worked every day this week, so i am very tired and absent minded. lol. i would have remembered eventually.


There are two of my smaller tank. This is divided in two by a glass divider. one side is planted, the other side holds water (no rocks or sand).

The other one is my large, water based tank. This has sand and pebbles in it. This also has rocks and a large piece of tree in it for the frogs to hide on/in. (i've planted more plants)


----------

